# San Marcos River Stokes Park



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

It has been very windy and humid lately. The surface of the water is covered with tree pollen and debris. The fish are holding just below the debris, looking for food.

I caught a few fish on the tiny white foam spider. There were lots of little worms and caterpillars crawling around, so the San Marcos worm (yellow) was called out of the fly box and into the water. Fish hit on the first cast. It proved to be very effective.

A nice largemouth smashed the #4 Miss Prissy popper and came on board for a photo and release.

This is going to be a great spring and summer if it keeps up with the rain.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Mike,
Have you had any luck fishing the Blanco river. I have some friends with private access to the river. I have seen tons of large bass, but I can't ever fool those guys into hitting a fly. The water is just too clear. - Jeremy


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Great photos and an inspiration. Got to get there asap for some of that fun!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Demeter said:


> Mike,
> Have you had any luck fishing the Blanco river. I have some friends with private access to the river. I have seen tons of large bass, but I can't ever fool those guys into hitting a fly. The water is just too clear. - Jeremy


Fished the Blanco yesterday. Will post the story and pics soon.


----------

